# fresh install help



## antihero (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I_'_m new to bsd FreeBSD and ran into some errors during installation concerning network configuration. I installed the system and was going to install KDE and X. When going to post-configuration *I* went to packages and tr*i*ed to install it through there but *I* get a message that says that the mirror doesn*'*t contain software. *I* am connecting through a wired connection using DHCP. *I* have tr*i*ed to ping google.com and have gotten success but when trying to get through to the mirrors *I* get nothing. *C*an anyone shed some light? *I* am pretty competent in linux and with computers in general but bsb FreeBSD is a different animal from what *I* am seeing.


----------



## fonz (Feb 5, 2013)

Please specify what version of FreeBSD you installed. Please specify exactly what you did and what the error messages were. Please clean up your writing.


----------



## antihero (Feb 5, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Please specify what version of FreeBSD you installed. Please specify exactly what you did and what the error messages were. Please clean up your writing.



I tried installing FreeBSD 9.1 from a USB. I downloaded the .img and created the boot disk with dd(1) using Archbang Linux.. The error message I get says there is an error connecting to ftp. Please check the to make sure the url is correct. I diagnose that as a network problem. Because I can not ping google now. After the install was complete I was prompted to exit installation and go into post install to configure the more complex system settings. I went into configure then packages and wen prompted to choose media type I chose FTP and then chose the main site. That's when the error came up. I then started selecting different mirrors but got the same message. The mirror is not available check url etc. I am sorry I can not post the exact message I am currently at a friends house to try to find a solution and do not have my laptop with me.


----------



## fonz (Feb 5, 2013)

antihero said:
			
		

> I diagnose that as a network problem. Because I can not ping google now.


If you can't ping, you have indeed a networking problem that needs to be fixed first. The first things we need for that are the contents of your /etc/rc.conf and the output of the command `% ifconfig -a`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2013)

`#  setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]`

There are currently no packages for 9.1. And you don't want to use them anyway, they're never updated.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2013)

The errors were during an install.  And there's also a suggestion that sysinstall(8) is being used, which does not work for packages on FreeBSD 9.1.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, antihero should fix his network issues first. No amount of setting PACKAGESITE will help if there's no internet access


----------



## antihero (Feb 7, 2013)

After installing again I am no longer having network issues... I am however still having mirror issues.. I am using a 32 bit laptop so what would be the mirror site for that... should I not be using FreeBSD 9.1? Perhaps a earlier version would be best?


----------



## jjennings089 (Feb 7, 2013)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/Latest/ Swap out amd64 for i386 in the path.

You may also look into pcbsd; same base OS.


----------



## antihero (Feb 7, 2013)

I tryed that got the same errors. I'm going to try PC-BSD. If that works I may run that to get used to unix. Then go to FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2013)

These are the correct ones for FreeBSD 9:

```
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
or
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```


----------



## antihero (Feb 7, 2013)

It worked thnk u everyone


----------

